# Mysterious USB device



## Fors (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi to all,

Since the reboot I've got quite strange messages in dmesg (and /var/log/messages). They appear every 10-30 minutes:

```
kernel: usb_alloc_device: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
kernel: ugen4.2: <Unknown> at usbus4 (disconnected)
kernel: uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
```

Probably, it has something to do with USB devices. The problem is that I don't have a direct physical access to the server. My concern is that there should not be any external HDD or whatsoever connected through the USB. Any suggestions what these five lines of messages could mean?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2013)

The command `# usbconfig list` should give you a list of USB devices.


----------



## Fors (Jul 10, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The command `# usbconfig list` should give you a list of USB devices.



The output of `usbconfig list` gives me:

```
ugen3.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen2.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen0.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen1.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen4.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
```

There is no mentioning of ugen4.2 ("kernel: ugen4.2: <Unknown> at usbus4 (disconnected)" from my previous post).


----------



## Fors (Jul 10, 2013)

By the way, `# usbconfig -d ugen4.2 dump_device_desc` gives:

```
No device match or lack of permissions.
```

But still I don't know why dmesg prints what I've got in the first post every 20 minutes. :\


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2013)

As far as I can see in the logs you posted, it seems to detect something, then it tries to attach to it. But that fails so there's never anything "attached" from the OS its perspective.

Unless somebody else has a brilliant idea I'm afraid there's not much to do but have a look on site.


----------



## Fors (Jul 11, 2013)

Even though I haven't checked by myself any devices possible connected through USB, the messages eventually stopped appearing in dmesg. Now, I guess it's not that critical, and I will ask my dedicated server provider to check it sometime.


----------

